# What genres of classical music interest you the most?



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can vote for a maximum of three choices.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Please ignore this thread and post your responses on the one with the poll. Moderators, please remove this one - I didn't realize that I had to post the poll within ten minutes of posting the thread (sorry).


----------

